# Question on peach tree varieties



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Does anyone know what kind of peach trees Home Depot is selling? The label just listed a common name Prunus Persica but not what kind. I did a research and found 6 varieties: Elberta, Creshaven, Red Globe and Redhaven, Reliance and White Lady. I want the kind that blooms beautifully in the spring and that is Elberta. I wouldn't mind the kind that taste good like White Lady. 
By the way I asked the guys in Home Depot garden area and they haven't a slightest idea.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want to produce consistently, you will need one of the varieties that have low chilling hours requirements. You may want to check with your local county agent to see if they have a list of recommended varieties. Or pm me and I can probably find some in my old notes. Or check with some of the local nurseries. They usually carry varieties suited for the area.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

*Stay away from home depot peaches*

I strongly advice you to stay away from home depot peaches. I"ve grown peaches for over 25 years and currently have over 50 fruit trees.

IF you are in a coastal county, I recommend Tropic Snow, MayPride, and Midpride.

It's getting very late to plant peaches. Best time is in Jan and Feb. IF interested I can send you to a better nursery than Home Depot.

good luck,
Louis


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, I haven't seen y'all replies this morning so I went to a local nursery and to my surprise they had different kinds other than the ones I found on my research. They had Babcock and Tropical White. So I picked Tropical White because they told me it tastes better. Tomorrow I will dig a hole and plant it. Thanks for y'all advice.

Now I'm worrying if this tree would survive through the winter. I lost a lot of tropical trees in my garden this past winter (a mango tree , 2 papaya trees, a sweet guava tree and even a 3 year old meyer lemon tree). Despite the fact that I covered them tightly but they would actually needed a greenhouse to survive. So now I'm really scared of purchasing those tropical trees again. My satsuma orange tree lived through this past winter. I just planted a fuji apple tree, a satsuma tangerine tree and now this peach tree. I want all of my fruit trees to be winter hardened. If not, I would rather leave them in a big pot and break my back bringing them in and out of the house.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

I did a little searching on the internet regarding peach varieties. I am betting that the "tropical" in tropical white refers to its low chilling hours requirements. For a peach tree to set a good crop of fruit, the tree must receive a certain number of hours below a certain temperature (about 40 degrees, if I recall). In terms of the tree simply surviving the winter, I don't think you will have any problems.


----------



## Rusted Hook (Jul 24, 2006)

*Peach tree*

Early Amber and June Gold are really good tasting with low chill hours. You can set your calender that the June Gold's will be ready the 1st week in May. Now these are good for the Houston area. The larger ones are about the size of a tennis ball and are really sweet.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

peach trees do not like their feet wet plant in a raised bed for better production
google growing peach trees good info

good luck


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sam Houston variety does great in southeast tx on the coast


----------

